# Central Mass. Employment Needed



## DeereFarmer

I sold my plow truck and still need to find a way to get my plowing fix for this season. If anyone needs a driver or any help in Central MA around Lancaster, let me know. Just tossing it out there.


----------



## Gicon

First Time, how come you sold your plow truck????? Are you anticipating a mild winter???


----------



## DeereFarmer

Ha... I sold it to ensure everyone else that it will be a great winter. I needed to get a bigger truck and don't have the spare cash for a plow at this time. Truck first, plow later. I miss plowing already and it hasn't even snowed yet. I still have my JD 4310 to push with on my very long driveway, so I'll have fun with that. I am going to put some LEDs or strobes on it and I'll be ready lol!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

DUDE put a cab on the tractor and be a sub doing side walks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer

It would be cheaper to put a plow on the truck than a cab. Doesn't a base model cost like $5000? I piles snow all winter with this tractor and with a good sweatshirt, hat, and gloves, I was perfectly warm, but I hardly ever get cold.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

Get in your truck. Drive to 111 Higgins Street • Worcester, MA 01606
Thats the curtis cab company plant.
$1,895 - cab
$324 - heater
6 hours of your time to put it on.

$2500 is really cheap. Do that, plow with it this year. Use profits to buy plow for, making a killing next winter with both truck and tractor.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Wow thjat is a ton cheaper than what I have seen at dealers... of course I know that dealers will raise the price like crazy. I might have to think about that. I live about 20 mins. north of Worcester.


----------



## ACSlam

This is probably not very applicable but I've had a few so I'll throw it out there - I'm in Bolton and currently have an 88 3/4 ton Chevy dump truck w/8 ft Fisher for sale, looking for 1500 bucks but I'd take a grand. I plowed for Mass Highway with it last year, it currently needs trans work (I think rebuild, people have told me might not be necessary but I always assume the worst) and brake lines, if you're mechanically handy it wouldn't be that horrible of a thing to do. I got a 1 ton this year and with the 1 ton as my primary truck I can't drive 2 at a time myself, and really I need to pay the loan on the 1 ton ASAP. PM me if ya happen to be interested. Truck is actually on ebay at the moment if you're looking for pictures, it's black with a fleetside pickup bed and 6k lb Venco hoist. For about 1500 bucks you'd have a truck that would probably take another year or two of plowing onramps to make some decent money. Sorry for the shameless plug, I just happened to notice you were reaaaal close to my location.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I can't really afford anymore trucks at the monent, but I'll keep it in mind. You are real close to me. Not a problem on the plug! Good luck.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Still just tossing it out there. I'd love to help someone local out, even if it is only on an as needed basis.


----------



## DeereFarmer

^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DeereFarmer

Still here.:waving:


----------



## Big Dog D

I'd love to have you help out but I think it will be to far away. I'm about 20 minutes South of Worcester and looking for help.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Yeah, probably too far. I am 20 minutes north of Worcester. Thanks anyways Big Dog D! Good luck with your search.payup


----------



## Chris-R

Hey Big Dog D. I know someone in Uxbridge who may want to sub. How close are your jobs to Uxbridge?


----------



## sammy8

I'm hiring in Needham/waltham area, i'm sure thats way too far but what the hell figured i'd throw it out there.


----------



## Banksy

Hey Sammy, I sure wish I still lived in Wellesley MA and had my plow trucks, because I could work for you. Small world huh? I regret never taking pics of my plow rigs. I had 3 F250's with 8' Fishers.


----------



## DeereFarmer

sammy8 said:


> I'm hiring in Needham/waltham area, i'm sure thats way too far but what the hell figured i'd throw it out there.


Yeah, that is about 50 or so minutes away. Thanks for the heads up tho!


----------

